# TTF available in WAP format?



## Arvedui (Aug 4, 2003)

Is it possible to arrange the Forum to become available in WAP-format?
I got a case of withdrawal-symptoms when I was on vacation without acces to Internet, and there was no way I could make any sense out of what I read on my Wap-phone.


----------



## Celebthôl (Aug 4, 2003)

I believe that Beorn had thought on that matter...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 4, 2003)

WAP? If I new what it was I'd gladly give a couple of cents towards the topic...


----------



## Beorn (Aug 4, 2003)

Unfortunately, there is no BlueTooth skin for vB....Not even in vB3....


----------



## Celebthôl (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> *WAP? If I new what it was I'd gladly give a couple of cents towards the topic... *



Its like using your mobile (cell) phone to access the internet.


----------

